# sintonizador de tv



## dimas19 (Jul 30, 2006)

Buenos amigos, quería sacarme de una duda, bueno la cosa es así, tengo un DVD portátil, y quería saber si se podría hacer un sintonizador de tv para sintonizar canales de televisión, mi DVD tiene una entrada que se parece a la entrada de un pin de audífonos de computadora que son las entradas de audio y vídeo puedo sacar imágenes de ahí hacia el televisor también puedo ingresar imágenes de otros aparatos a la pantalla del DVD pero por otro caso quería saber si se podría hacer un circuito para recibir la señal como un televisor normal que se puedan cambiar canales y todo lo demás.

Saludos. Y ya si no es mucha imaginación tal vez que se pudiera hacer también un receptor para control remoto universal, dada la imaginación.

Saludos


----------



## antoniodoblas (Jul 31, 2006)

lo mas dificil es la antena


----------

